# "Khao Chumporn" - Paph. godefroyae variety (Question)



## Kavanaru (Nov 18, 2010)

Even though I have accepted already that my "Paph. niveum" a hybrid with strong influence of godefroyae (see first pic in this therad: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18133), now I have a question that somehow came related to that plant. 

On my flickr page, I have received this comment from Thailand: "*Hi kavanaru, My friend who specialized on thai paph. (who owns catasetum hybrid pic that i sent you to ask for its name) said, this is "Khao Chumporn" - it's a variety of paph. godefroyae.*"

I am not saying this is the true ID of my plant, but just curious about what this "Khao Chumporn" variety is... Has anybody heard about it before and would have mor information about it? just curiosity....


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2010)

Apparently your plant if it's a true godefroyae came from that area.
http://www.thai-tour.com/eng/chumporn/map.htm


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Rick, that's what I thought too, if the plant were indeed a pure godefroyae and the variety indicated inFlickr...  I am actually curious about the variety status and taxonomy of "Khao Chumporn"...


----------



## SlipperKing (Nov 18, 2010)

probably an undocumented alien


----------



## Ernie (Nov 18, 2010)

I dunno. Could be, but it's just as likely, or possibly more so, that your plant is a man-made hybrid. You'd need to do some digging with the person you got it from IMO.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 18, 2010)

Hmnm I'm surprised our gov't filters didn't block out Chum Porn!


----------



## Darin (Nov 18, 2010)

NYEric said:


> Hmnm I'm surprised our gov't filters didn't block out Chum Porn!



Ewwwww that is putting some nasty images of naked fish guts doing unspeakable seductive acts in my brain.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 18, 2010)

LOL ok, first the Paphio... I receive more information about it in Flickr, and it is actually Paph. godefroyae var. leuchochilum... "Khao" mean "White"... and of course, this is not my plant, which has already gotten the label "Brachy Hybrid NOID"

ok, as for the word "Porn", and I have some funny stories with it :evil: it means "Blessed from heaven" (or something like that)... That's the reason why you find it very often in women names... now, since I work in a global environment, I have to conduct teleconference with asian countries every now and then... the first time I had to contact my Thai team, it was quite a funny and embarrasing situation... I dialed in as always, waited for everybody to join, introduced myself to the team, and requested everybody to do the same... well, there I had the first members of the team saying (or at least this is what we understood): "Good morning, I am a Silly Porn!" almost in shock and trying not to laugh, I asked her if she could repeat as there was some interference in the line... again "Good morning, I am a Silly Porn!"... at that point we opted to press the mute button of the phone and could not understand anything else what the people were saying, as we were just laughing... Later on we learned her name was "Sehlieporn" and our Thai colleage in Basel explained the meaning of porn... since then we have had 5 or 6 porns in the team


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 18, 2010)

*Kao chumporn*

hi Ramon,

normally paph. collectors in thailand call this Paph. Ang Thong or Paph. greyae which is a natural hybrid between ang thong and niveum 
from my information in the last 20 years Paph. godefroyae is not found in the gulf of Thailand !
and can only be found along the coast or islands in the Andaman sea .
paph. ang thong is found on the islands of Chumporn national marine park
this is a few miles of the coast of Chumporn.
the other one is Paph. niveum that you can find along the andaman coast and it's islands as far south as the malaysian Langkawi island group, and maybe
as far noth as south Birma [this is by my intuition and not yet confirmed]
and along the coast of the gulf of thailand.
ramon, who did you buy these paph's from ?
thanx for sharing
cliokchi





Kavanaru said:


> Even though I have accepted already that my "Paph. niveum" a hybrid with strong influence of godefroyae (see first pic in this therad: http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=18133), now I have a question that somehow came related to that plant.
> 
> On my flickr page, I have received this comment from Thailand: "*Hi kavanaru, My friend who specialized on thai paph. (who owns catasetum hybrid pic that i sent you to ask for its name) said, this is "Khao Chumporn" - it's a variety of paph. godefroyae.*"
> 
> I am not saying this is the true ID of my plant, but just curious about what this "Khao Chumporn" variety is... Has anybody heard about it before and would have mor information about it? just curiosity....


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 18, 2010)

Hi Cliokchi, Thanks for the info! makes more sense than what I have received via Flickr... Especially, if we keep in mind that sometimes you can find Paph Ang Thong as "Paph. niveum var ang thong".. this could explained, that the parent plant (Paph. niveum 'Graue') was actually Paph ang thong and not a pure niveum, explaining then the result when selfed...

The plant was bought as a seedling from Hilmar Bauch (Asendorfer Orchideenzucht) in Germany... Someone told me once that "Paph vineum 'Graue' " had been awarded by the DOG, but I have not been able to confirm that... on the other hand, I have been told that Mr. Bauch let his flasks to be done in Austria, but apparently he told a friend of mine he let the flasks be done in Thailand, because it is cheaper... so, it would be actually a bit difficult finding out what has happened with this plant at the end...


----------



## cliokchi (Nov 18, 2010)

*paph. khao chumporn*

hi Ramon,

i think that Paph. niveum 'graue' is maybe Paph. niveum 'greyae'
also it's fairly easy to determine where Mr. Bauch does his flasking,
if it's done in Thailand you should see square lengthy John walker shape
orchid flasks glass or PET material.
I attach pictures of Thai flasks
kindest regards
cliokchi 





Kavanaru said:


> Hi Cliokchi, Thanks for the info! makes more sense than what I have received via Flickr... Especially, if we keep in mind that sometimes you can find Paph Ang Thong as "Paph. niveum var ang thong".. this could explained, that the parent plant (Paph. niveum 'Graue') was actually Paph ang thong and not a pure niveum, explaining then the result when selfed...
> 
> The plant was bought as a seedling from Hilmar Bauch (Asendorfer Orchideenzucht) in Germany... Someone told me once that "Paph vineum 'Graue' " had been awarded by the DOG, but I have not been able to confirm that... on the other hand, I have been told that Mr. Bauch let his flasks to be done in Austria, but apparently he told a friend of mine he let the flasks be done in Thailand, because it is cheaper... so, it would be actually a bit difficult finding out what has happened with this plant at the end...


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 18, 2010)

Cliokchi, I did notbuy the plant in the flask, it was already one year out of flask.... by teh way, 'Graue' has nothing to do with 'Greyae', the mother plant is supposed to come from Germany and 'Graue' is a more or less common word in German (could mean Grey or be a family name or a location name)... There are several orchids (different genus and species) with the clonal name 'Graue': e.g. Phrag. longifolium 'Graue' BM/DOG, Cattleya intermedia var. alba 'Graue', Cattleya percivaliana ´Graue´, Paphiopedilum delenatii 'Graue' SM/DOG, etc... all these plants are from Asendorfer Orchideenzucht.


----------



## NYEric (Nov 19, 2010)

Darin said:


> Ewwwww that is putting some nasty images of naked fish guts doing unspeakable seductive acts in my brain.



I was thinking 'chum' as in buddy! oke:


----------



## labskaus (Nov 20, 2010)

With regard to "Graue": that's a locality and part of the village where Hilmar lives.
Hilmat told me that he has been using a Geman lab for the last couple of years, since these people could get germination equally well from all Paph species he submitted.
I don't know which year that niveum "Graue" has been awarded. Unfortunately, not every award description was accompanied by a photo. I hope that's gonna chance from 2010 on.


----------



## Kavanaru (Nov 20, 2010)

Carsten, when I bought this plant from him 3 years ago, he told me he used an austrian lab for the flasks, but apparently he told someone fron a german forum he was using asian labs for the reduced costs... so, honestly, I do not care mucho about where the flasks are done... I am convinced now that Paph niveum 'Graue' is actually Paph niveum var ang thong (yes, whether var of niveum or godefroyae or something else, that a different discussion) and therefore this plant is an ang thong.. I sent him the picture, but has received no reply yet...


----------



## poozcard (May 15, 2011)

i think the godefroyae specimen that was described by Leboef-Godefroy, is the same kind as what Thais call 'Khao Chumporn".

Khao = white
Chumporn = a province in mid south of Thailand.


----------

